

PSA: Adobe is offering Photoshop CC and Lightroom for $10/mo, ends Dec. 31 - schneidmaster
https://creative.adobe.com/plans/offer/photoshop+lightroom

======
ScottWhigham
That's a steal for sure - compare here:
[https://creative.adobe.com/plans/](https://creative.adobe.com/plans/)

